# Equine breeding laws



## CowgirlPaint30 (Mar 28, 2016)

Hello! 

I would love any information regarding equine breeding laws and statues, more specifically who can breed horses. I know, at least in the Midwest (Kansas, Oklahoma, and Texas) it is legal for you to breed your own horses (AI, ultrasound, give meds, etc.) However, I was wondering what the laws were in breeding other peoples horses without a veterinarian degree. Is it legal to AI, ET, give meds, and ultrasound without a vet degree in the Midwest? 

This is just a knowledge questions so please don't bombard me with "you should always use a vet". I simply want to know legally, where the limits are. 

Thank you for anyone who can help!!!


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Don't know about the midwest but I think all you need to do an ultrasound is an ultrasound machine. Around here a lot of people do all their livestock medical care themselves up to the limits of their capabilities. I certainly do. My rancher friends rarely call a vet for anything whatsoever. The only reason they would call a vet for AI or something is because they knew they didn't have the expertise/technology.

Why would it be illegal to treat your own animals?


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

I'd have to look it up, but for treating your own animals, there's usually no law against it. The only laws I'd assume are on the books would be working on other people's animals for money, while billing yourself as being a vet or such- basically practicing veterinary medicine without a license. 

Again, I've never heard of anything against inseminating your own animals, since most cattle breeders and other livestock people are able to do it by hand. But they're also working on hundreds of animals at a time, and there's a lot less financial risk to buying cattle semen (I think I researched it when I thought about buying a TX Longhorn cow, and a straw from one of the most famous longhorn bulls of all time is like $150), and places like that are usually set up for it too.


----------

